# Freezing Beans?



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Does freezing damage beans and spoil the flavour?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Try the following for starters and then the links contained within, lots of others saying the same things, Google it.

https://strivefortone.com/2017/01/03/freeze-beans-not-peas/


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Or search on here...plenty of previous posts with info.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

From what I have read through the last few months and watched is that to freeze or not to freeze? has been a long long battle between yay and nay mainly because no one has actually done anything to an unrefeutable level of testing.

Because of this the argument for either side is completely exhaust able and will not get to an agreement because the data simply doesn't exist.

So until such times that someone does the testing that unequivocally proves it one way or the other the question will be somewhat of a schrodingers cat about it all.

Personally I put my beans in an airtight one way valve container that's also opaque and let's no light in for the amount of time that that bean can last after roasting without degradation of flavour which is 12 weeks from what ive learned.

If however you want/need the beans to last longer than this freezing is recommended by some professional roasters whos advice I follow.


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you all, for your advice.

I just ordered 1.5 kg from North Star Roasters (saves on postage cost) that should last 6 weeks. Ill try airtight with this batch and see how it goes.

Richard


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Tests have been carried out on the freezing of beans, whether it ends with a yay or nay answer depends on what you want it to say or on how you wish to interpret it. Anyways it's an interesting read

M

https://www.nature.com/articles/srep24483


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The only testing that really matters is what your gob tells you. Try freezing some. Try making drinks from them. Do they taste good. No=stop freezing. Yes = repeat. Other people do not always have the answers for what you taste or what you like.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Well it better be ok after just buying a vacuum sealer to freeze em


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Beans are frozen at room temp.

Making them colder slows degredation.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Beans are frozen at room temp.


Could you explain this first part further?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> Could you explain this first part further?


The soluble solids are solid, not liquid, at room temp. 0C is the freezing point of water (makes up a couple of % of a roasted bean), not the freezing point of coffee, nor steel.

So you're reducing the temperature of the beans & slowing degredation, rather than turning liquids into solds (freezing).

People have been storing roasted coffee at freezer temps for decades.


----------

